
Peter Atkinson writes a brief history of Wizard of the Coast (1993) - Red_Tarsius
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/rec.games.frp.misc/I92giyywlXc/jdPFC8jaeloJ
======
Red_Tarsius
> _23 January 1993_

> _...Next week Richard came to DragonFlight and while we were in a vacant
> parking garage across from Seattle Center [...] Richard described to me a
> game that he 'd come up with that fit those specks--and went way beyond. And
> this game was the single most awesome gaming idea I had heard of since 1978,
> when I heard of roleplaying. I started whooping and hollering and yelling,
> primarily because I knew at that moment that we had an idea that would add a
> whole new dimension to gaming, and if executed properly, would make us
> millions. This wasn't just a new game, it was a new gaming form. (Btw, if we
> can raise the capital, this game will be coming out this summer. Wish I
> could tell you more, but you know how it is...)_

The first _Magic: The Gathering_ card set premiered in the summer of the same
year.

Source:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/boardgames/comments/djotuv/a_histor...](https://old.reddit.com/r/boardgames/comments/djotuv/a_history_of_wizards_of_the_coast_and_magic_told/)

